# ماهي الاجهزة الطبية داخل سيارة الاسعاف



## فارس الأحزان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أخواني تقدمت على وظيفة فني اجهزة طبية في الهلال الاحمر السعودي

وتم قبولي قبول مبدئي 
وحبيت أسالكم ... 
ماهي الاجهزة المتوفرة في سيارة الاسعاف و تغذيتها الكهربائية وهل تختلف عن الاجهزة في المستشفى 

وشكراً


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي فارس الأحزان ... شوف الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله ستجد فيه ما يفيدك وينفعك حول الموضوع ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67370.html ... بالتوفيق وكل عام وأنتم بخير ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------

